# Walmart at it again



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

A few days ago when I was at walmart I wanted to see how the bettas there were doing. To no suprise the water in two of the cups were DISGUSTING!!!! The water was so brown and thick I couldnt even see the betta that was in there. Not only that there was a dead earth worm at the bottom of one of the cups. I do not know what possosed me to open the lid to smell the water, but I almost threw up from the.....god awful putrid smell (no lie) it stayed in my nose for like ten minutes! They had some nerve putting up a big sign saying not to stack the cups. I plan on going grocery shopping in the morning and I already plan on making a sign reading "What you are doing to these bettas is animal abuse. Please keep the water clean." Should I add anything or just call and make a complaint? I feel it would be better to make a sign so the public can see but it would probley get taken down. :-(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i say, make the sign, then go to the walmart website and file a complaint. tell them what you saw today(don't mention you're the one who made the sign), and tell them that you're very disappointed in what you saw. :/


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with the person above me. Make the sign and file the complaint to Wal-Mart but be sure to keep the secret that the sign was made by you. It may seem stupid but Wal-Mart may get mad at you for speaking the truth about filthy water and dead worms on the bottom of the containers. I'm suprised that they get mad at you when you change the water yourself down here. :|


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm prety surprised at the walmart near me. I've never been in one what actually did a good job of keeping their fish in decent conditions. The one I live by though has bigger-than-normal cups, a 90% of the time I'm there they've got enough water and the cups are very clean. I've seen a few pellets left floating after feeding time, and of course the bettas don't seem to be doing well in the chilly little cups. But it's still really nice to see the water being kept nice and clean and everything. And the fish overall are pretty active and healthy looking for walmart fishes.

I saw a veiltail there who's colors were super washed out-- but he looked to be dark blue with yellow fins. *grabbyhands*


----------



## amandag3001 (Dec 6, 2010)

The last 2 weeks, everytime I'm at Walmart (which is way more than I would like :}) they have had NO betta's. I wonder if it's because it's really cold out (it's been in the teen's for 2 weeks) Or if people just aren't buying them anymore....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm surprised my post didn't have massive typos. lol i typed it at four am, and didn't have my glasses on. >w>

elijahfeathers, go grabby him, if your walmart's doing good. then, type a letter praising them for how good their bettas look, compared to some you've seen. i would. Xd

i got my walmart to stop selling bettas(well. >.>; i dunno if it was just me, or a combination of others + me, but it boosts my tiny ego to say me. xD). they haven't sold fish in over ten years, then one day i went with my niece, and were shocked to see dozens of little cups on the shelves. i checked them all over, saw many were gross and nasty, then was stumped when i saw an empty cup. i set said cup aside, re-arranged the bettas so all could be seen, then ran to tell my mom. xD when me and my niece got mom to follow us, we saw more betta cups. i checked them over, saw how nasty they, too, were, then was horrified to see a cup with a CT, and another betta! :shock: :frustrated: i went over to the empty cup, grabbed it, sat my behind on the floor in the middle of the isle, opened the lids, and scooped out the poor "loser", plopping him into the extra cup(which was probably his to start with). i was flat broke that day, otherwise i would have gotten him and a one-gallon tank, and wrote a stern letter. instead, i went home, got online, and wrote a long e-mail to the manager, telling him about what i saw and how horrified i was. >.>; he called a few days later, and apologized, and said they'd improve, and they did. for a few weeks. i went back, abotu a month later, and saw only three bettas, and they were pretty bad. :< my heart tugged one way, my brain the other, and my brain won. i went home, and wrote another letter. the manager again called, apologizing, and said that he wasn't gonna order any more bettas, and they haven't had any since.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I visited Meijer an hour ago and couldn't pass the fish section until I saw how the Bettas were cared for. I was shocked when I found that the bettas were in sparkly clean water and in a bigger cup than normal. I decided to buy one too. He's an emerald green color. I plan on writing a very delightful letter about the care they put into the fish section. Last time I went to Meijer the Bettas were ill cared for. I'm glad I've seen an improvement. :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

The Mijers by my house does well when the bettas first come in, but them after that they let their cups get really nasty. I almost saved this VT last night that was red with super long black fins, but the $ I had was for fungus meds and I would have nowhere to place me :/. I hope he finds a good home. I might go back there and grab him this weekend if he is still around.

I have a nack for going through and cleaning out dirty cups at stores. I have only been yelled at once.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know why they get mad at your for cleaning the Betta containers out. That's one less thing that the workers have to do. Plus you do it without any pay. It doesn't make any sense to me. :-?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

When )not if, Walmart is awful) I go right up to the fish care person, tell them I need their manager *right now*, get the manager, and tell (not ask) that they clean the water. I tell them how grotesque it is and say I will not leave and will discontinue my patronage from the store (though wouldnt..) if my request isnt met.
They usually do it. Ive done it at Petsmart,too, which they werent pleased about, they had literally 25-30 cups to do, but they did them >


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i was sorta forced to leave my lps one day. >.>; it was funny. xD i went in for a new Kritter Keeper for my bettas. decided to walk through, like i always do. look at the feeshies, pook pook at the goldfish and Koi. sadly, i didn't get to. :/ there was at least one dead fish in every tank. the goldies were horrid. i started protesting about it loudly. a lady was buying feeder goldies, and looked over her baggie of them carefully. >w> the guy in charge of the fish was getting angry. xD when i looked at the bettas, i was disgusted. :O the cups were nasty, some looked ill, the one i ended up going home with was covered in what i thought was columnaris, but it turned out to be fuzzy mold from his gross cup. he said i could have him if i left. >.>: i left with Zidane, and called the manager the next day. never saw that guy there again..... >3> wonder why....? lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i'm surprised my post didn't have massive typos. lol i typed it at four am, and didn't have my glasses on. >w>
> 
> elijahfeathers, go grabby him, if your walmart's doing good. then, type a letter praising them for how good their bettas look, compared to some you've seen. i would. Xd
> 
> i got my walmart to stop selling bettas(well. >.>; i dunno if it was just me, or a combination of others + me, but it boosts my tiny ego to say me. xD). they haven't sold fish in over ten years, then one day i went with my niece, and were shocked to see dozens of little cups on the shelves. i checked them all over, saw many were gross and nasty, then was stumped when i saw an empty cup. i set said cup aside, re-arranged the bettas so all could be seen, then ran to tell my mom. xD when me and my niece got mom to follow us, we saw more betta cups. i checked them over, saw how nasty they, too, were, then was horrified to see a cup with a CT, and another betta! :shock: :frustrated: i went over to the empty cup, grabbed it, sat my behind on the floor in the middle of the isle, opened the lids, and scooped out the poor "loser", plopping him into the extra cup(which was probably his to start with). i was flat broke that day, otherwise i would have gotten him and a one-gallon tank, and wrote a stern letter. instead, i went home, got online, and wrote a long e-mail to the manager, telling him about what i saw and how horrified i was. >.>; he called a few days later, and apologized, and said they'd improve, and they did. for a few weeks. i went back, abotu a month later, and saw only three bettas, and they were pretty bad. :< my heart tugged one way, my brain the other, and my brain won. i went home, and wrote another letter. the manager again called, apologizing, and said that he wasn't gonna order any more bettas, and they haven't had any since.


This really shows how one person can make a difference. You've probably saved hundreds, if not thousands, of Bettas.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. i feel horrid about the beaten up fella. i hope he didn't die on the shelf. :< i hope someone who knew their stuff took him home and made him all better, and is pampering him. considering where i'm at, and what the boys at the pet store go through, my chances of that wish coming true are so slim. D:


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

In the last state I was in I was looking around and about almost threw up when I saw how the fish were cared for. I started to clean out the Bettas and almost had every one cleaned when the stupid manager walked by and saw me. He kicked me out of the store for a few weeks. I just told him that it was fine because I don't live in that state anyway. Then I got my parents to call and...well...the conversation wasn't very pleasent. Lets just say that my parents won the argument.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow... 
Now I feel slightly better about the betta's at my nearby PetSmart... their water is always clean looking... still depressing but at least the water is clean. 
I mean whats the longest it would take to change the water for all of them? Maybe an HOUR at most? Heck if I worked there I'd do it! Seems like SUCH an easy job to do and still get paid to do! 

I say make the sign! Then go in again with a small young (and loud) sibling and have them smell the water and go. "These people are hurting the fishies!" That should get the manager out hehe to order someone to clean the water. Thats what you have to do... get people to notice! Even non fish hobbyist's I'm sure if you got their attention would write complaints if they looked.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My Walmart also treats their fish very badly. They even have the nerve to post a 'care sheet' in front of the Bettas stating that the tiny cups they are in are the perfect home, it states "they not only survive, they thrive in these cups". the sheet goes on to say that Bettas in the wild live in dirty water and they want you to keep their water somewhat dirty to "keep them happy".
I could not believe it when I saw it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd be the one to tear down said care sheet, and post one of my own. >.>;


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I try! But everytime I reach for it one of the employees walks past. Even though they are never really there...Maybe it has been ripped down too many times already and they are now on the lookout.


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

That sign sounds like it needs some modifying. I'd be the one to do it right in front of the workers without caring if I got kicked out for it. Kicking me out would only mean that they'd lose my business and money. I bought Genji because his fins were so bad and his container was so filthy. I didn't leave until every last Betta was cleaned out. I also got the manager to get a clean container for Genji. Of course it made them mad but what can they do about it? They can't just start yelling at a 15 year old girl in the middle of a store. When I showed them Genji's fins I made them scared. I let them know that when a 15 year old girl is popular in school she can make them lose a ton of business because of their horrible care with Bettas. It made their minds come clean and realize that they need to keep the tanks clean. Now everytime I pass the aquarium section it's sparkling because it's so clean.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i say do it anyways. :/ or, tape a sign over it. >.> scribble on it. they can't keep watch forever. xD


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> My Walmart also treats their fish very badly. They even have the nerve to post a 'care sheet' in front of the Bettas stating that the tiny cups they are in are the perfect home, it states "they not only survive, they thrive in these cups". the sheet goes on to say that Bettas in the wild live in dirty water and they want you to keep their water somewhat dirty to "keep them happy".
> I could not believe it when I saw it!


Thats sick. I saw something of the same of a care sheet for fancy Gold Fish. Pissed me right off cause I breed fancy goldfish! :evil:


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

shizuka mori said:


> that sign sounds like it needs some modifying. I'd be the one to do it right in front of the workers without caring if i got kicked out for it. Kicking me out would only mean that they'd lose my business and money. I bought genji because his fins were so bad and his container was so filthy. I didn't leave until every last betta was cleaned out. I also got the manager to get a clean container for genji. Of course it made them mad but what can they do about it? They can't just start yelling at a 15 year old girl in the middle of a store. When i showed them genji's fins i made them scared. I let them know that when a 15 year old girl is popular in school she can make them lose a ton of business because of their horrible care with bettas. It made their minds come clean and realize that they need to keep the tanks clean. Now everytime i pass the aquarium section it's sparkling because it's so clean.


Well Done!

Maybe next time I could bring my friend Sarah along to a Wallmart... 
Why? She's actually 21 but is small framed and could easily pass as a 13yr (Don't tell her I said that she does Karate >,< and DOESN'T fight fair, Steel toed boots!) 
She's very VOCAL when flustered if she saw those fish in bad conditions... She'd raise heck... and what manager would dare not appease an upset girl about animals with a scary (I have a good creepy glare) older brother looking guy (I'm like a foot taller I look like her brother) with them. Hehehe 

Now I just sound like I want to start trouble at a store with Betta's in bad conditions but... hey not like it's that drastic...

~~~~~~~~~ *What I'd want to happen*~~~~~~~~~

Sarah: "OMG! Look at this water! It's so dirty!" 

Clerk: "No miss it's quite alright..."

Sarah: "Fish should NEVER be kept this way! *Sniffs* It even smells! This is TORTURE!" 

Clerk: *Noticing people looking* "Betta's live in small puddles..." 

Me: "Nooo thats what you're told to say... in DROUGHT they can SURVIVE in small dirty puddles but not LIVE for long periods. Yes it's alright... sorta to keep them in these containers since they fight BUT you MUST keep the water clean!" 

Sarah: *Searching around the bettas and grabbing a container* "THIS ONES DEAD! ISN'T IT! YOU KILLED IT! YOU KILLED THIS FISH!" 

Clerk: *Sweating* "Lemme... get the manager..." 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*All warm and fuzzy* Mmm thats JUST how it would go... I'd secretly videotape that if it happened. 

What? I may be crazy but you all know this would be interesting AND entertaining to observe... also I love my friends XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

xD i wish i could see that! that'd be cute, funny, and scary, all at the same time!


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

To be honest I look like an innocent little 10 or 9 year old when I'm actually 15 years old. Nobody ever thinks that I have a mean side but when it comes out everyone runs for cover. I think the manager was scared for that reason. He might've mistaken me for a younger girl and thought I was gullible. Well guess what manager...SUPRISE! :lol:


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I will have to stop at the local Wal-Mart and see the fish again in the sad state they live in. This time I am going to take pics with my phone, find out who the store manager and district manager is then send them a scathing email and copy corporate. I am a newbie here so you all would not have the pleasure of knowing me and that I am capable of some epic tirades, much like what I will most likely deliver once I have a few hours to stew over this and look at the pics over and over. Hell I am already envisioning that vein just above my left eye throbbing and on the verge of bursting from being so upset. Ahh this should be another one for the books, I can feel it now. /goes back to his happy place and prepares himself

I will be sure to post pics before I burst a blood vessel. :-D


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

Be careful when you take pictures. If any of the workers see you taking pictures they'll kick you out because everything in the store is copyrighted. I've seen it happen several times before.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Shizuka Mori said:


> To be honest I look like an innocent little 10 or 9 year old when I'm actually 15 years old. Nobody ever thinks that I have a mean side but when it comes out everyone runs for cover. I think the manager was scared for that reason. He might've mistaken me for a younger girl and thought I was gullible. Well guess what manager...SUPRISE! :lol:


Oh my that just made me think of this sort of scenario...

Manager: "Sir would you mind and calm your little friend down!"

Sarah: *GLARES AT ME*

Me: "... you're on your own buddy, she's got me whipped." *Flee's behind Display fish tank* 

Sarah: "... I'm sorry did you just call me LITTLE?" 
*And the Steel Toed boots become the star of the show!*


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL :lol:


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shizuka Mori said:


> Be careful when you take pictures. If any of the workers see you taking pictures they'll kick you out because everything in the store is copyrighted. I've seen it happen several times before.


 Heh, workers, in the pet section? I have a better chance of hitting the powerball, mega-money and UK lottery all in the same weekend. LOL


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol that's very true...:lol:


----------



## DinobotLoki (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow. I'm very glad that they don't sell betta at my Wal-Mart now. I mean, I shop at PetSuppliesPlus and they keep their betta in nice clean cups. I've gone in near closing and have seen the workers cleaning them out before even. That's disgusting that they allow fish to be housed in water that bad! If I ever saw that you can be sure as all pit that I'd be going to one of the managers and demanding better conditions. If they tried to make me leave... well, it would end badly. 

One thing you could do is use the whole 'that's a dangerous environment' factor. Cups that dirty can cause the workers to get sick, and cause lawsuits galore. Especially if there are dead fish around. Decay and rot can cause a myriad of health issues for people going in the store as well, and they can be potentially shut down if that is reported.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

My Walmart is pretty good. I didn't know quite as much as I do now, but the fish seemed to be in good condition.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think i'd like to take photos of my lps's bettas. o3o not cause they're bad, but because of how wonderful they usually are! :3 i think i'll bring my camera next time i'm there, and ask if i can take pics. if they ask why, i'll state the truth! "to show off how WONDERFULLY you take care of the bettas! i've hear HORROR stories about places like Petco, Petsmart, and Walmart, and i want to brag about the wonderful pet store i go to!" ;d suck up.


----------



## plakatfighter123 (Jan 15, 2011)

hmmmmp even though that i can not get a job but i would work at walmart and clean the cups that they put the bettas in


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

In a year when I'm old enough I might apply at Meijer so there's someone the fish can depend on to clean them. It's not fair that the fish should suffer because people are too lazy to tend to them.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't wait to be old enough to get a job at a pet store... I'll probably be bringing in gallon bowls and changing the water daily daily for the Bettas :lol:

EDIT: I just thought of what I'd say to my Petco that has roughly 50-100 Bettas at a time, and more than half are dead.

Me: EXCUSE me, but how often do you feed your Bettas and change their water?

Clerk: We change our water weekly and give them a pellet a week.

Me: So you just change the dead Bettas water and feed them too?

Clerk: Ummm... They probably just died today and we haven't had time to check the Bettas yet today.

Me: So why are they covered in mold and fungus and very rotten as if dead for over a week? Don't you change all the Bettas water when you do feel like chaning it?

Clerk: Miss, you don't understand. It's hard to keep up with that many Bettas.

Me: So why do you have so many Bettas in stock?

Clerk: ... Miss, I'm going to have to ask you to leave the store.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

baylee767 said:


> I can't wait to be old enough to get a job at a pet store... I'll probably be bringing in gallon bowls and changing the water daily daily for the Bettas :lol:
> 
> EDIT: I just thought of what I'd say to my Petco that has roughly 50-100 Bettas at a time, and more than half are dead.
> 
> ...


 Wow, did you leave? I would of so put my foot down right then and there.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

whoooo! i'm so glad i don't have to get rude to people like that. :/ i'd totally chew them a new one if i saw moldy,dead, rotting bettas, and barely-alive bettas in gross water! Dx


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think there was some confusion... Lol I haven't said that YET, but I definatly will be next time I visit...


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, here you go.. I went back and took a picture of the poor fish and the absolutely f*ing pathetic conditions they are kept in. Now, looking at this container I don't see how the f* it is supposed to get any air?? 

Terry Johnson is the manager 407.354.5665 store number 908. The moron who was stocking saw me taking the pics and was as indifferent with what I was doing in the same way they tend to their animals. 

I'm far from finished with this issue. I work in the office park behind this supercenter, I have now made this my sole mission to go there on my lunch break and make someone's life miserable other than their fish. 








[/URL]


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! That is so gross! Its all brown at the bottom. Poor thing!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's DISTGUSTING! D: i'm TOTALLY filing a complaint against it, whether i'm in your area or not! that's HORRID!


my lps uses those same cups, though. >.>; not sure how they get air, but they do.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

The water level is above the bottom of that cone. I am pretty sure that is not how it was intended. These fish are not with the rest of the Betta and the other aquarium nightmare they have. There are about six or seven on a lonely shelf in the aquarium supply area and they are all pretty much in the same shape. This is the worst of them all. My impression is these may be the group that have been there longer so they are the outcast that they intend to conveniently dispose of soon since they have not been moved yet. If Wal-Mart cannot take care of live animals and tend to them in a humane way then they should not be allowed to sell them. They should stick to consumer goods and not live animals. Period. What is the mark up on a fish that justifies this kind of treatment? I have been there, they sell one in a blue moon. Now, back to my letter I am composing. 

I encourage anyone else who sees this picture and thinks this is wrong to please take down the information for that store and contact corporate. Even a short letter is better than none.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree that they should not sell live animals. The two new walmarts by me do not even have a live fish section anymore. They just have supplies, thank god. Mijers is the only one I know that still have live fish and only SOME take care of the bettas.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

if you want to make a complant about walmart you need to go to the customer service area and there should be a big poster like sign with the store manger and the store # (a four digit #) with a 1800 # to call.


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Well, here you go.. I went back and took a picture of the poor fish and the absolutely f*ing pathetic conditions they are kept in. Now, looking at this container I don't see how the f* it is supposed to get any air??
> 
> Terry Johnson is the manager 407.354.5665 store number 908. The moron who was stocking saw me taking the pics and was as indifferent with what I was doing in the same way they tend to their animals.
> 
> ...


It doesn't take a genius to realize how this poor betta is suffering. If Wal-Mart can't look at this and decide that this is torture then they must be truly that stupid. I would've brought that manager over there and shoved his face right next to the cup. After that I would ask him what he observed in that container. Then I would tell him how it's going to be. "If I see another container like this...EVER...Wal-Mart will pay the price of its stupidity" is what I'd tell him. Perhaps that'll make them clean out the fish.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been on this letter since about the time I posted the pic. To say that I am really upset isn't quite capturing how I feel right now. Seething is more like it. Either way, I will be as polite as possible but I am holding someone to the fire for this. If you cannot care for these animals then do everyone a favor and stick to what you know how to do best.. which isn't saying much since we are talking Wal-Mart here.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow yeah that is terrible conditions! But I hate to say I seen ones worse than that where you can't see anything at all but a little flash of fin if it goes right up against the wall of the container otherwise you'd never know a fish was in there, Plus the water level is like one inch deep in some of the cups.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya know... that pic looks sort of like the Bettas at my petco, except their in bigger cups and usually dead. And there's fuzzy Betta poop...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

is that a CRACK in his cup? D: that's..... horrid! that's a total HEALTH violation right there! if it makes the fish sick, it can make YOU sick! mold, bacteria, viruses. that's what me and my sister would call a "NASA Experiment in a Cup" right there. :/ tell them THAT. threaten to call DHEC on their behinds, bet they'll clean it up fast. :/ threaten to call DHEC and PETA, to make them work even faster. >.>;


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. It is funny that I happened upon this topic. I just got back from Walmart about 45 minutes ago and decided to go check up on the bettas. Their water was filty and there was one female that was sitting on the bottom of her cup looking like she was about to die and a piece of her fin was in the water. It broke my heart. Bettas are animals too! People should take just as good care of fish as they do a dog or a hamster. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd hate to cause an argument but PETA is really stupid in my opinion. They don't do anything to stop the actions. All they do is make signs and run on stages while someone is showing off their clothes in a fasion show and lock children in a cage to represent putting animals in small cages. Take away PETA and I'd agree with you 100%. If PETA actually rescued animals I'd be less mean towards them but I don't see anything useful from them running around with signs and locking kids in cages. You should look on Youtube and see what they did with McDonalds and their chicken nuggets. I think that's just bringing terror to children. PETA is more annoying and immature than anything to me. You can have a good opinion about them. I'm not here to change anyone's opinion about them I just wanted to share that if I took away PETA from your post then I'd agree with you 100%.

EDIT: Perhaps PETA would be of use. They could just annoy them until they clean out the fish or get rid of them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I was actually going to say the same about PETA. Did you know, they are trying to pass a law for all of America to not be allowed to own non-native pets? Which is basically every pet we got, including most fish (and Bettas), ferret, cavies, hamsters, most birds, ect...Pretty much every animal. The only native one I can think of are mice.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

almost all of our dog breeds originated in other countries, too. >.> and most cat breeds. did they forget that? :d


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

That law will bring a huge uproar of man people. I don't think its going to work.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm happy to say that my local Wallyworld is no longer carrying Bettas. Three weeks ago I went in and they had maybe a dozen fish (down from the usual 2 dozen or so), all in filthy water and most of them lethargic at the least. Last week they were down to one reasonably healthy looking Veiltail and one VERY battered Crowntail which I can only assume had been fought or had advanced fin rot. It broke my heart- wanted to save them both, but I didn't want to encourage these animal abusers to stock more by buying their fish anymore. Today, no BETTAS! I hope that's the end of that as they were clearly offering the fish only to spur the sales of the tanks and accesories.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> That law will bring a huge uproar of man people. I don't think its going to work.


meant to say "mad" lol


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

I would be very po'd if that law eventually passed. That'll mean that I wouldn't be allowed to own my horse anymore. What do they assume we do with all the animals bred in our world? We can't just free them into the wild if they weren't born that way. They won't know how to survive and eventually die of starvation. I would rather shoot myself in the head than watch my animals go into a zoo or something. I hope PETA knows that their laws are unfair and stupid to both animals and humans. Does PETA not realize that the rules they try to pass will actually cause more harm than good? Not only that but they treat women wrong as well. I can't remember where I found this statement of theirs but they said that they won't respect woman as long as animals keep being abused and mistreated. Now who's the bad guy, PETA?


I found a clip on their site that said this:
Lea Michele reveals the cruel mistreatment of horses used for carriage rides and explains why horses don't belong in traffic. That made me extremely angry. Horses do NOT go through abuse when being used as carriage horses. The horses they use are meant and bred for pulling heavy carts ect. and are not harmed by it. Those horses LOVE pulling carriages. I have never seen any signs of a horse being unhappy while pulling carriages or carts. Most of those horses are HUGE and the weight seems like NOTHING to them. PETA doesn't know what their talking about and are turning people against the wrong side because of it. Do they REALLY believe that because some accidents happen that all people who own horses, train horses, and drive horses are bad? It's NOT like those accidents happen on purpose. That's why they're called ACCIDENTS. Next thing you know they're going to try to stop us from riding our horses. I would rather fight against them than lose my best friend.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Apparently, they have been trying to pass this law for years now.
And unfortunalty, they were not planning to take our pets to the zoo or let them go...their law states that all pets will be taken away to be euthanized.

And if this law was ever passed (God forbid)...I would move to England!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> And unfortunalty, they were not planning to take our pets to the zoo or let them go...their law states that all pets will be taken away to be euthanized.


Oh yes, MUCH more humane. :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

PETA will never be a proper rescue group. If they want to protect animals from neglect and slaughter then they'd better learn. Killing innocent animals just because they've been owned by a human is ridiculus and inhumane on their part. Several pets are considered to be best friends and family members to many families worldwide. Do they really think that taking away these friends and family members and killing them is a way of stopping the neglect and slaughter? That's just a recipe for disaster. There's no doubt that their lives would be at stake for killing off family members. By killing these animals they'd disrupt the balance of nature because they'd kill literately thousands of several species. I consider PETA to be a bunch of murderers. Thank god that PETA will NEVER have their law passed.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

They claim it is a 'necessary evil'. They claim this will eliminate animal abuse once all pets are gone (some much dumb in their arguement I do not know where to start).


----------



## DinobotLoki (Jan 12, 2011)

PETA is one of their own best examples of human cruelty to animals. They aren't for saving animals, they're for killing them under the guise of helping them. Someone needs to let them know that they are not proper Angels of Death. They're also sexist and classicist, and I truly hate them, as shown here:
http://unreasonablydangerousonionri...12/most-vicious-hypocrisy-since-catholic.html


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

According to them, ALL pets should be euthanized because only SOME people abuse them...if they want us to look at everything in that extreme perspective, then ALL humans should be put down because only SOME of us hurt others.
It makes no sense. Besides, taking away pets will not teach people how to be nice to them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i read that article, and laughed. xD PETA, while they do some good things, are idiots. >.>; i mean, i found a video where they found out what happens to the animals before they get to PetCo/Smart(PM me if you wanna see it. >.>; it's horrid.), so now we know why PetCo/Smart sucks so bad. but, then they say i abuse my pets, because some people abuse their pets? uuhh... my fish, dogs, cat, bunnies, and bird get fed better than i do. >.> they can do their fish/dog/cat/bird/bunny things all day, every day. how are they abused? o.0


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It is like the method they use at school where when they find a cheat sheet and since they cannot find the cheater then they punish the whole class.
Or in some army drills when someone messes up, they all have to do laps or something.
But how can you apply the same logic to killing living beings?
Besides, all getting rid of pets would do (besides making most of us move to a different country) is make actual animal abusers do it in secret and they would be even harder to catch.


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

I volunteer to send PETA a very stern message explaining how ignorant and cruel they really are. I honestly don't think PETA thinks about all the causes of their "laws" they try to pass. Those aren't laws those are plans to murder covered up as laws. If I was the president I'd ban all PETA members from trying to make laws like that one. It may sound severe but PETA has terrorized children with the McDonalds Happy Meal makeover. They've locked children in cages to represent animal neglect but it represents child abuse more than anything. Now they bring plans to murder our family members and friends. I've sent a message to PETA before containing an insulting but curious interview about the way they treat woman and children when they're holding events. What was sent back to me was the text of someone who was trying to hide something from me. "We understand how curious you are but most of our ways are posted on our site. Please take a look" was sent in the reply. I looked on their site but found nothing on their events and the way they treat woman and children during these events. I can tell that this person was trying to divert my attention to the things that should be pointed out about abuse and neglect of ANIMALS instead of the treatment they give their volunteers at the events. I knew that I made the person who was responding to me think. I also knew that in the interview I brought up several ways that they abuse and neglect humans as well as the animals they try to protect. That night all I could say to myself about it was "I got them and I know that they know I got them."


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so very true. i mean, all animals we have today, wild or tame, evolved for reasons. dogs evolved due to the ancient contact they had with humans. horses evolved from ancient contact with humans.

not ALL human contact with animals is horrid. not all animals who come into contact with humans should be killed. if that were the case, we'd have NO animals left. at all. except the ones in the rain forest we haven't yet discovered. >.>;


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

That link would be perfect to send to PETA. What they need to realize is that their ads are extremely innapropriate and they're very disrespectful. Not only that but their sources on why things are abusive make no sense. That link explains everything I think about PETA. I give thanks to the maker of that blog.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Not to mention, they want that law to pass to "protect" animals. But the funny thing is, that the law does not even "protect" the most abused types of animals there is, meat company livestock. It goes after pets, but our food cows, chickens, pigs, turkeys, ect would still be severely abused.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i say, make the sign, then go to the walmart website and file a complaint. tell them what you saw today(don't mention you're the one who made the sign), and tell them that you're very disappointed in what you saw. :/





Buttercup said:


> I agree with the person above me. Make the sign and file the complaint to Wal-Mart but be sure to keep the secret that the sign was made by you. It may seem stupid but Wal-Mart may get mad at you for speaking the truth about filthy water and dead worms on the bottom of the containers. I'm suprised that they get mad at you when you change the water yourself down here. :|


Well to both of you i wouldnt make the sign and then file a complaint to them. I would just file a complaint, because its more formal and they will take you more seriously because as much as making a sign for everyone to see seems fun, its not very serious and will be taken down. Also they would just ignore it because its very childish.

Just a little heads up.


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Not to mention, they want that law to pass to "protect" animals. But the funny thing is, that the law does not even "protect" the most abused types of animals there is, meat company livestock. It goes after pets, but our food cows, chickens, pigs, turkeys, ect would still be severely abused.


What's really sad is that they want the law to pass to "protect" animals but the funny thing is, that the law doesn't protect animals at all. Not only does it not protect the livestock being abused it's also abusive to the innocent pets. There's no way that abuse and neglect will ever be stopped completely. PETA should know that from all their failed attempts to eliminate it. If that law ever passed they'd cause most Americans with pets to move to the other side of the world. After all of us moved America would suffer because they wouldn't have as much money from us. Now that I think about it PETA is trying to kill off livestock, pets, and humans. :evil:


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

I filed an online complaint today with our local Walmart about the disgusting conditions in which they keep their Bettas. It was so hard to walk away from those poor fish.

If no-one gets back to me by the end of next week and if the fish are still floating in their waste, I will go in to see the manager. I'm so angry, gah.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, man. that CT's beautiful, and so is that orange-ish fella. ;A; poor things. makes me wanna go to walmart again, and bring my camera. last time i was there, on Friday, there was a boy with nearly no fins, bloated so bad it looked painful, floating in his own waste, with white poops. pure white poops. he looked like he wasn't long for this world...


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

my walmart looks worse than those cups  yesterday when I was there it looked someone just threw food on top each cup. All the waters were brown and they were close to death


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i was SO happy when i went to walmart today. the cups were crystal clear, all but one of the fish were active, and i saw they'd just recently been fed(probably not by an employee, though). i was super tempted to get one boy, who's lived through the worst of it and came out active, and healthy-looking. stopped myself, though, mostly cause i was money-less today. x-X


----------

